# Underwater video - swimming with Sailfish and Wahoo



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Jumped in the water when we hooked up a sailfish today. To my surprise a wahoo swam right up to check out what was going on. Got some pretty exciting footage of all the action:

http://www.vimeo.com/6461861

Here are some stills:


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! That is Bad A$$. Keep this up, I'm trying to see as many of these vids as you can make.

-Alex


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Medeski, martin and wood. Was that the tunes to the vid?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is kick a$$ right there. Awesome.


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I love catching fish, but this video thing is pretty damn fun too. adp - funny you mentioned MMW, I almost used them as the soundtrack for this vid. What you are hearing is Galactic from New Orleans. Excellent band, especially live. See them if you can.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Pretty damn cool man! What model of camera are you using?? 

Skunk


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Cool pics


----------

